# H&K P7 Refinished!



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

Another great custom job by Tim at Baywatch Arms! The refinishing job turned out perfect and so did the green fiber optic inserts he was able to custom fit into the factory sights! I highly recommend him to anyone that needs work done!

Thanks Tim!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Beautiful job! Congrats!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*Looks*

Looks great. Tim does beautiful work.


----------



## wmelswick (Mar 1, 2010)

Beautiful looking weapon.


----------



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

Took her out today to for a function check. The sights really pop in natural light......Thanks Tim!

Best Regards, 
Jerry


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Whats something like that run?


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

nothing better then gun porn !!!! i like it


----------



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

Tims very reasonable. His prices are better than anyone else I've seen and his work is great. Considering I don't have to pay shipping and FFL fees since he's local......I tend to look at buying pistols just to have work done on them. Seriously, were extremely lucky to have a local dealer with this kind of skill!

Best, 
Jerry


----------

